# ISO Mild curry paste recipes



## uniqueenigma (Oct 18, 2008)

I've never actually tried Thai cooking, but the combination of flavors and ingredients used in their cuisine, just appeal to me. I'd love to try some traditional Thai recipes, it's just they like it very fiery with the heat level (in taste not in temperature).  I want to try Thai cooking, however both my boyfriend and I don't care for spicy food at all.  

There are a number of recipes that call for curry pastes, however the heat level would be way too intense for the palates of all I'd be cooking for.  Can somebody provide recipes for green, red, and yellow curry pastes that are mild?   Also the issue I'm having with the curry paste recipes I do have is that they all have lots of chilies in them.  I'd like to omit the chilies, to create mild curry pastes (red, yellow, green........) but I don't think the flavors would be as good.  

The reason for this concern is because I know you pound a number of the ingredients together; this releases the oils of the herbs and spices being used, which takes the flavors of the curry pastes to a whole new level.  However, then I end up with the issue of the curry pastes being too spicy, which doesn't appeal to me at all.  Is there any way to tone down the heat level with homemade curry pastes (which is what I want to do)
without skimping on flavor?  Advice regarding this dilemma would be much appreciated.


----------



## waaza (Oct 20, 2008)

although there are other minor variations, the main difference between red, yellow and green curry pastes is the colour of the chillies.

If you don't want the chillies, here's my recipe I use (with chillies in, of course). It relies on fresh ingredients, if you are unable to source these, its a none starter. This recipe produces an excellent curry, I had it three times last week

one shallot, or half an onion
2 cloves of garlic
1 inch fresh root ginger
1 inch fresh galagal root
1 stalk lemon grass
6 kaffir lime leaves (fresh or frozen)
handful of fresh coriander (cilantro) or Thai parsley (culantro)
1 teaspoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons ground coriander seed.

Macerate all these ingredients with a little water to obtain a paste.

Heat two tablespoons of coconut oil, and fry paste for a few minutes. Add coconut milk (a can is good) and heat until just simmering, then add chicken and/or prawns/shrimp. Simmer until cooked, but no more. Salt to taste just before serving (with sticky rice).

If you can get pea aubergines/eggplants, add to sauce, or sub large peas, or even green beans. If you want to use beef, cook separately, then add to sauce.
HTH


----------



## waaza (Oct 20, 2008)

hopefully, here is a pic of some of the ingredients. The pea aubergines are at 9 o'clock, the culantro right at the back, behind the pak choy, the galangal at 3 o'clock.





and here is one I made earlier. Thai red chicken and pea aubergine curry


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 20, 2008)

I've seen maybe 3 of those ingredients in real-life.  lol  I did a search for "Mild Curry Paste" and found some online retailers that sell it in jars.

Waaza, what are those white, egg-looking things?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 20, 2008)

Masaman and Yellow curry paste from the can are two of the milder ones. To lower the heat level just use half the can but all of the other ingredients it calls for.
Next up would be Rama and Panang. Same thing, use half the can but all the ingredients it calls for. Some use coconut milk as a base, others use mostly waters and oils and paste. The coconut based ones are easier to make more mild.
With Panang, use half the can, then in place of the half you didn't use add in that amount of peanut butter to it. Also add in brown sugar (about 2tbsp) to smooth out the flavor some. In fact adding sugar in most of them (about 1tbsp to 2tbsp) will help smooth out the flavors some.


----------



## waaza (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I've seen maybe 3 of those ingredients in real-life.  lol  I did a search for "Mild Curry Paste" and found some online retailers that sell it in jars.
> 
> Waaza, what are those white, egg-looking things?




those are eggplants (aubergine, baigan, brinjal), did you not wonder why they were so-called? lol


----------



## luvs (Oct 20, 2008)

i add curry paste to chix salad. my brother loves my chix salad.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

waaza said:


> those are eggplants (aubergine, baigan, brinjal), did you not wonder why they were so-called? lol


 
LOL...thanks for the lesson.


----------

